# afganistan tour



## someguyincanada (22 Jan 2005)

was wondering how long is the afganistan tour is is it 3 or 6 months?


----------



## Dark_Soldier (22 Jan 2005)

6 months i think, 6 months build up before deployment too, i think.
Although, I'm sure this differs


----------



## someguyincanada (22 Jan 2005)

cause the csm from 1 gs said that 90 percent of supply coy would be deploying either in august or december


----------



## eliteboris (22 Jan 2005)

I pretty sure it is 6 months pretrianing and 6 month tour.  I might be going soon.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (22 Jan 2005)

yup my buddies are leaving on the next roto saturday they did 6 month work up 6 month deployment


----------



## Armymedic (22 Jan 2005)

Roto 3 is from Feb 6 to Aug 6,

We trained from 12 Nov until Christmas leave and now have 4-9 days of training prior to departure.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2005)

The BG was Stood Up before that, was it not?

GW


----------



## Armymedic (22 Jan 2005)

No, Task Force (remember its not a BG any more) stood up on 12 Nov. Sub units may individually started some training earlier. But TF training did not start until after 12 Nov.


----------



## Radop (29 Jan 2005)

eliteboris said:
			
		

> I pretty sure it is 6 months pretrianing and 6 month tour.   I might be going soon.



It was 6 mos for me.  The people who got sent home early were the only ones that were shorter.


----------



## someguyincanada (30 Jan 2005)

what is the chances of gettign a three month tour? or would it look really bad on the person?


----------



## Radop (3 Feb 2005)

someguyincanada said:
			
		

> what is the chances of gettign a three month tour? or would it look really bad on the person?



You don't negotiate tour lengths.  I would be upset if I had to train someone new in the middle of a tour.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Feb 2005)

It happens, but your in the wrong line of work to get that. For you, the ops you'll be going on, 6 months will be the norm.


----------

